# My Home Theater



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

Projector: Sharp XV-Z9000U
Screen: Da-Lite 16x9 108" diagonal

Amplifier: Adcom GFA 7000
Pre/Pro: Rotel RSP-1066

DVD Player: Sony DVP S900V

VCR: JVC HS R4800U

Speakers: 4 Def Tech BP2006 2 front right and left, 2 rear right and left
1 Def Tech CLR 2300 1 Center
2 Def Tech UIW 94A (in ceiling for 7.1)

Thinking about up-dating!!??!!

Tom


----------

